# Auto-tabbers?



## Smelge (Sep 4, 2010)

Basically, I've been trying to learn a particular song. I've figured out most of it, but I cannot work out the solo and opening chord.

Is there some kind of software that can try and tab it?


----------



## Takun (Sep 4, 2010)

I cannot think of one, but this can slow the track down to the point you can easily work out most of it yourself.

http://www.ronimusic.com/amsldowin.htm


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2010)

Ive never heard of that kind of software...

If you give me a link to the song and point out what parts you need to know I can probably tell you, Im completely taught by ear


----------



## Smelge (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka_sHy9cVH0

Basically, I've managed a single string for most of the intro until the heavier stuff comes in. I know the power chords for that bit, but the solos elude me. I know the intro bit is chorded too, but I cannot figure it out.


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2010)

So you have 1 string known for that like :00 to about a minute and a half?

For those powerchords I can probably figure those out once I get access to my piano again, unless someone posts either a program or what chords they are prior to when I get to my piano


----------



## Aden (Sep 4, 2010)

Just want to say that's an awesome song
don't have much free guitar time right now though so I can't contribute to the cause


----------



## Smelge (Sep 4, 2010)

e|-----------------------------
B|-----------------------------
G|-6-6-6--9\7\6-4/6-6-6-9-7--
From 0:00 to 1:30, when it turns to

e|--------------------------------------
B|---------------10-9----10-9----------
G|-6-6-6--9\7\6-------9-------9-7--6--

From 1:30 to 1:43 where it becomes

G|---6-6-6-6--6-7-9--14-14-14--------6-6-6-6--6-7-9--14-14-14--7
D|---6-6-6-6--6-7-9--14-14-14--------6-6-6-6--6-7-9--14-14-14--7
A|---4-4-4-4--4-5-7--12-12-12--------4-4-4-4--4-5-7--12-12-12--5
E|------------------------------------------------------------------

G|---6-6-6-6--6-7-9--14-14-14--------6-6-6-6--6-7-9------------------------
D|---6-6-6-6--6-7-9--14-14-14--------6-6-6-6--6-7-9--7-6---7-6------------
A|---4-4-4-4--4-5-7--12-12-12--------4-4-4-4--4-5-7------7-----7-5---4----
E|----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Which repeats from 1:43 to 2:45 where it does this

G|---6-6-6-6--6-7-9--14-14-14--------6-6-6-6--6-7-9------------------------
 D|---6-6-6-6--6-7-9--14-14-14--------6-6-6-6--6-7-9--7-6---7-6------------
 A|---4-4-4-4--4-5-7--12-12-12--------4-4-4-4--4-5-7------7-----7-5---4----
 E|----------------------------------------------------------------------------

repeated until 3:16 where the finale is


G|---6-6-6-6--7---7--6-6----------6-6-6-6--7---7--6-6-9--------
 D|---6-6-6-6--7---7--6-6----------6-6-6-6--7---7--6-6-9--------
 A|---4-4-4-4--5---5--4-4----------4-4-4-4--5---5--4-4-7--------
 E|----------------------------------------------------------------

G|---6-6-6-6--7---7--6-6----------6-6-6-6--7---7--6-6---------
  D|---6-6-6-6--7---7--6-6----------6-6-6-6--7---7--6-6---------
  A|---4-4-4-4--5---5--4-4----------4-4-4-4--5---5--4-4---------
  E|--------------------------------------------------------------

But the first part sounds multi-string, rather than just single, while those solos over the top are annoying to pin down.


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2010)

The first part is definitely multi stringed, but only 2 from what it sounds like

It sounds like it may be 2 guitars as well for the intro, one playing the intro tab you have there, and the other continually strumming 

e|-----------------------------
B|-----------------------------
G|-6-6--6--6-6-6--6-6--6--6-6

Just over and over again, to kinda create a bassline


----------



## Smelge (Sep 4, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> The first part is definitely multi stringed, but only 2 from what it sounds like
> 
> It sounds like it may be 2 guitars as well for the intro, one playing the intro tab you have there, and the other continually strumming
> 
> ...


 
You may be right. Trying to play both at once does not work using a different string, as you end up dislocating fingers. Come to think of it, I'm pretty sure that's a sitar or similar in there too, the tabbing for that is another one I'd kill for.


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2010)

Smelge said:


> You may be right. Trying to play both at once does not work using a different string, as you end up dislocating fingers. Come to think of it, I'm pretty sure that's a sitar or similar in there too, the tabbing for that is another one I'd kill for.


 
Cause I can hear its the same note, so i grabbed my guitar but I couldnt find anyway to be able to play both tabs and still have your fingers attached to your hand


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 4, 2010)

Guitar Pro
Power Tab

Power Tab is free.
Guitar Pro you have to buy/pirate, but it's at least 10 times better.

You can probably find a GP/PT tab for the song your looking for at http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/


----------



## Smelge (Sep 4, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Guitar Pro
> Power Tab
> 
> Power Tab is free.
> ...


 
Wrong. I'm not after tab playing software, I know of these things, and Powertab is usually hilariously inaccurate. I'm after something you input the song and get an estimation of the tab. And no, the powertabs for this song are all wrong. Come to think of it, the few tabs of this are all bad and are of just the powerchords on the wrong string.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 4, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Wrong. I'm not after tab playing software, I know of these things, and Powertab is usually hilariously inaccurate. I'm after something you input the song and get an estimation of the tab. And no, the powertabs for this song are all wrong. Come to think of it, the few tabs of this are all bad and are of just the powerchords on the wrong string.


 
That's about your only option. Powertab is only as bad as the person who tabbed it honestly, you just have really bad luck with finding good tabs. Gotta love it when you want to learn a song that it seems NOBODY can fucking tab right.


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> That's about your only option. Powertab is only as bad as the person who tabbed it honestly, you just have really bad luck with finding good tabs. Gotta love it when you want to learn a song that it seems NOBODY can fucking tab right.


 
ORRR you can learn by ear and map out the tabs yourself...

Its incredibly easy... Thats what I do with music, I havent the slightest clue on how to read sheet music


----------



## The DK (Sep 5, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> ORRR you can learn by ear and map out the tabs yourself...
> 
> Its incredibly easy... Thats what I do with music, I havent the slightest clue on how to read sheet music



i do that, then ill reference tabs in other sites that are already out there and get a general, but i tend to over research and sometimes everyones stuff is way off


----------



## Takun (Sep 5, 2010)

Powertab is pretty bad.  Guitar Pro is getting better, but really learning it by ear for yourself would be the best option in the long run.  I do use guitar pro from time to time though.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 5, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> ORRR you can learn by ear and map out the tabs yourself...
> 
> Its incredibly easy... Thats what I do with music, I havent the slightest clue on how to read sheet music


 
Well OP was talking about tabs so...yea.

I like to actually know what I'm playing instead of just knowing how to play it, that's why I use Guitar Pro. I've learned a lot about modes and variations of scales with it and use it as a reference whenever I'm trying to find out how many different keys a specific riff I write is in.

Sheet music is actually pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 5, 2010)

I asked about tabs because I usually start off with them. Most tabs are pretty shitty to be honest, some get it spot on, but others are way off. I like to get the basis of the song using tabs, then I'll start to modify it to fill in bits they miss in the tab, or extra stuff that's played in the live versions. Watching videos of the bands playing also helps me to figure out certain stuff.

I'm not one of those people that just uses a bad tab and learns a crap version of a song. I like to use it as a tool to improve what's out there.

But those parts in that song just annoy me.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 5, 2010)

1:47 Solo 1

e|--------------------------------
B|------------------------------17
G|----13/14-14/16-16\14\13------

Is as far as I can get with the first solo now, then it goes all fast. None of the audio slowers I've tried I have got to work. That one linked earlier only plays the first quarter of a track.


----------

